# Blast from the past: Andrew Trigell



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I was trundling through some old stuff and discovered a bit of a gem. Got a TurboNet\CacheCard? Then you owe Andrew Tridgell a debt of thanks. His stuff is hard to find nowadays, but I happened on someone's blog of a Tridge conference from 2001. It shows just how much work the early guys did to make our lives easier and it's a fascinating read.

There are loads of names that worked hard for what we all take for granted - including at least one from this forum. I for one would like to raise a virtual glass of something special to them and say: thanks. :up:


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Tridge did the key bit of work from which all other TiVo hacks followed.

His most famous contribution more generally was as the author of Samba, which bridges Linux and Windowes operating systems.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Tridgell


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I think I can safely say that Tridge's genius is beyond question, not in just in Tivoland.

Who's the other person from the forum you mention?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Raisltin - the guy who posted before you. I see his name constantly in various bits of code.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Ah, sorry.

I was looking at the names in the pdf, thought you meant one of them.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

ColinYounger said:


> Raisltin - the guy who posted before you. I see his name constantly in various bits of code.


Are you sure you're not confusing him with his alter ego?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Ah yes - the Hut.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

ColinYounger said:


> Ah yes - the Hut.


pmsl :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> Ah yes - the Hut.


Or Sanderton as he was once known.


----------

